
Windows PowerShell Tutorial - lelf
http://www.dispatchertimer.com/tutorial/windows-powershell-tutorial/
======
taylodl
PowerShell would have been awesome if it were a proper superset of bash and
they released the code under a GPL, Apache or BSD kind of license.

~~~
hravnx
PowerShell _is_ awesome. A shell with proper intellisense, a real object
pipeline, string interpolation and cool meta-programming facilities - to
mention just a few areas where it runs rings around bash.

~~~
manojlds
There is even PSReadline -
[https://github.com/lzybkr/PSReadLine](https://github.com/lzybkr/PSReadLine)

